# abu garcia upgrade ?



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've used Abu Garcia baitcasters for quite a few years now (since the early 70s) but have never really done any modifications on one, only minor maintenance like clean & lube as instructed in the manual. 
I got the urge for a new channel cat outfit so I ordered the only 5000 series reel with a "clicker" on it - a 5500CS Pro Rocket. After ordering it I got online and found a "C3 to C5" upgrade kit (levelwind w/2 ball bearings), so I ordered one for the new reel.
Does anyone have any experience with this upgrade? How difficult is it to replace the levelwind on an Abu Garcia baitcaster - anything to be extra careful of, or any surprises for the amateur (like springs to loose or clips to break)?

BTW - I'm going to spool it with 14# copolymer line and put it on a heavy action 8'-6" UglyStik Salmon/Steelhead rod.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Pretty simple upgrade. I am assuming a right handed reel as you state 5000 and not 5001. This reel already has the two spool bearings. So all you habe to remove is the left side plate. You will have to watch how the clicker mechanism goes back in as you remove the left sideplate. I assume the worm you got was the one with two bearings. It is pretty straight foward how it comes apart and reassembles. Make sure to oil the worm and pawl when finished. You should also inspect the pawl for wear. If you need one let me know. I have them in stock. If you have any problems let me know. You don't list a location but I am in Akron. I can give you a hand with this if you live near.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help & offer to assist leeabu!
I found a video online that shows how to disassemble for cleaning (completely strip reel), so I think I can handle the upgrade on my own. If I get into trouble I'll give you a PM. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

could you post a link to the video?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's the link -


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Forgot to mention I also ordered a replacement cog wheel with an abec5 bearing for the reel.
Got the reel today and checked the centrifugal brake. 4 of the 6 brake pads were locked down ????, so I snapped them out on the pins to free them up. Looks like the upgrade is going to be easy to install, so now I'm just waiting on all the parts to arrive.


----------

